# Java 2D hardwareabhängig?



## Tomek (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand vielleicht erklären, warum ein Java-2D-Programm noch Hardware-abhängig sein kann?
Ich dachte immer Java2D sei Geräteunabhängig...

MfG
Tomek


----------



## lohr (2. Apr 2008)

Worauft stützt du denn deine These, bzw wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Tomek (2. Apr 2008)

Ich bereite mich grade auf eine "Computergrafik & Animation" Klausur vor, und dies gehört zu den Vorbereitungsfragen, die wir beantworten sollen.
Das Problem ist nur, dass ich weder in meinen Unterlagen, noch im Internet oder in der Fachliteratur was dazu finde.
Bei Java3D wäre es ja noch dadurch zu erklären, dass es je nach Version auf einer Geräteabhängigen Schnittstelle wie z.B. DirectX aufsetzt.
Die Frage bezieht sich allerdings explizit auf Java2D!


----------



## zilti (2. Apr 2008)

Die JRE selbst ist Hardware- und Betriebssystemabhängig und muss für jedes System und jede Architektur neu implementiert werden. Lediglich der Bytecode ist plattformunabhängig.


----------

